# vlc starts in full screen mode



## kb6rxe (Oct 7, 2011)

I am running FreeBSD 8.1 with vlc version 1.1.11_2,3
When I start vlc it opens and runs in full screen mode, filling the entire desktop which is 4000x4000. My other systems running various versions of FreeBSD with the same version of vlc start up with a window the size of the video. 

What can I do to make vlc open in a window the size of the video?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2011)

Plenty of options, it seems.












And pressing 'f' or 'Alt + F10' should also work.


----------



## kb6rxe (Oct 8, 2011)

those are the setting I have
f and alt+f10 do nothing


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2011)

It works fine for me. I have no other suggestion than to try http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Documentation


----------



## Ralph Gardner (Sep 26, 2015)

F11 worked for me, but I was on Windows 7 and I had the same problem - from the VLC guide.


----------

